# Background-image + Farbe



## hab1cht (17. November 2007)

Hallo,
ich will auf meiner Seite ein Hintergrundbild verwenden, das habe ich im Moment folgendermaßen gelöst:

```
<tr style="background: url(bild.gif) no-repeat;">Inhalt</tr>
```
Das Bild hat eine feste Größe und Breite und soll nicht wiederholt werden.
Sobald das Bild "unten" fertig ist, soll im Anschluss eine Farbe als Hintergrund kommen (die Höhe davon ist variabel und richtet sich nach der Textlänge).

Hat jemand eine Idee wie man das realisieren kann?

Vielen Dank im Voraus für Antworten

MfG
hab1cht


----------



## Maik (17. November 2007)

Hi,

in der background-Eigenschaft lassen sich folgende Einzelangaben zusammenfassen:


background-color
background-image
background-repeat
background-position
background-attachment
Mit dieser Regel besitzt das Element zusätzlich zum Hintergrundbild eine gelbe Hintergrundfarbe:


```
background: #ffff00 url(bild.gif) no-repeat;
```
Der Tabelleninhalt wird aber nicht im <tr>-, sondern im <td>-Tag notiert


----------

